# No more Thread/Hybrid view either?



## KaRiNe_Fr

Is it over until the end of the week too?  
Mike, hope you will find a solution for the load issue, as now we are used to use some tools, we just can't unuse them.


----------



## Jana337

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Is it over until the end of the week too?
> Mike, hope you will find a solution for the load issue, as now we are used to use some tools, we just can't unuse them.


Cool! I thought no one was using hybrid view - you are the first person I know of. 

Jana


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Cool! I thought no one was using hybrid view - you are the first person I know of.
> 
> Jana


I wondered how people could  actually "follow a thread", without those views.  The hybrid one is really the perfect compromise between thread view and linear view.   (yes, this is an ad!)


----------



## Jana337

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> I wondered how people could  actually "follow a thread", without those views.  The hybrid one is really the perfect compromise between thread view and linear view.   (yes, this is an ad!)


I tried to use it but I switched back because many of us actually compose messages in the simplified editor in the lower part of the page, which obfuscates the thread-like nature of the conversation. 

Jana


----------



## geve

I'm curious now... I'll have to try that as soon as it's restored!!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hey, Jana, why not campaigning with me for the "hybrid" mode? 
I noticed too many of us use the linear mode too and then don't use the right answer button into the thread... So, there is no more real threads actually. 
So I merely propose to delete the linear mode!  It would be radical, don't you think so?  
That way no need to quote people each time just to be sure "linears" can understand to whom you are answering.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

You should try Geve.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

I had that view on by mistake (my evil nephew clicked on it while I was away from the computer) before I realized it was an option not a change in the way WR worked and I *hated *it! One of the things I like about the linear view is that you don't always have to answer somebody and that discourages chat.
I also find it hard to follow the hybrid view. Some messages remain hidden until you drill down so what looks like the most recent message isn't always. That confused me.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> I had that view on by mistake (my evil nephew clicked on it while I was away from the computer) before I realized it was an option not a change in the way WR worked and I *hated *it! One of the things I like about the linear view is that you don't always have to answer somebody and that discourages chat.
> I also find it hard to follow the hybrid view. Some messages remain hidden until you drill down so what looks like the most recent message isn't always. That confused me.


I understand that some doesn't like it. 
I think it's a matter of habits too. And changing habits is not that easy. But if you used to post into old usenet forums, it's pretty natural. 
I don't like to scroll down all the time to see an answer with only two words but with all the previous post quoted... I don't like finding an answer related to a branch of a thread answered in another one... I can cope with it. But how would one say that? All the tastes are in nature?  
By the way, you always have to answer somebody: at least the original poster.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> I understand that some doesn't like it.
> I think it's a matter of habits too. And changing habits is not that easy. But if you used to post into old usenet forums, it's pretty natural.
> I don't like to scroll down all the time to see an answer with only two words but with all the previous post quoted... I don't like finding an answer related to a branch of a thread answer in another one... I can cope with it. But how would one say that? All the tastes are in nature?
> By the way, you always have to answer somebody: at least the original poster.



J'allais dire la même chose. C'est l'habitude.

En anglais on dit:

*To each his own.* ou *Different strokes for different folks.
*
P.S. We do have to answer the original question? We can't just talk because we love the sounds of our own voices?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Thanks, it's the third phrase learnt for this night. It's the perfect figure. More would be too much. 
And yes, I think we love the gentle sound of the keys stroke on our laptop. That's all. 
As I refrain from chatting, and I'm a little tired... I quit!
But I do maintain hybrid mode is great.


----------



## Jana337

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> By the way, you always have to answer somebody: at least the original poster.


 No, you don't. If I click on Post reply (i.e. I don't want to quote anyone), my post is *by default* shown to be a reply to the opening post, although I might be responding to the latest post.

And many foreros, including myself, do it like that - we either compose our messages in the simplified editor or click on Post reply. The former is particularly comfortable because you see the latest post on the same screen and can easily sroll up a bit to refer to older posts.

That's why I actually admire your ability to make sense of the hybrid thread display. If most people employed the usenet approach to posting, it could work somehow, but I guess people like me make it very confusing for you (sorry, I don't do it deliberately ).

Jana


----------



## Residente Calle 13

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Thanks, it's the third phrase learnt for this night. It's the perfect figure. More would be too much.


Jamais deux sans trois!*

Hybrid might take a little getting used to but I just might try it again when it comes back to test your "Hybird View Is Great" theory.

*Thanks, Karine, for the correction.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Jana337 said:
			
		

> No, you don't. If I click on Post reply (i.e. I don't want to quote anyone), my post is *by default* shown to be a reply to the opening post, although I might be responding to the latest post.


Jana, that was precisely my point: even if not quoting someone or answering to someone who answered yet into the thread you are always answering at least to the original poster, as clicking the last reply button will link your post to the first (original) post.  A post is always, by nature related to someone message...
And I forgive you not always using the right reply button, don't worry, I know it's not on purpose to annoy hybrid mode users!


----------

